# Fixing holes in drywall around pot lights



## bumbler (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi there, on my kitchen ceiling I have some new slim style LED lights that sorta clip into the ceiling. Some of the holes have damaged drywall around them and look ugly (see pictures). The drywall was damaged during installation and when we had to look inside the ceiling due to a leak in the room above the kitchen (no water found though) and removed and reinstalled the lights? How can I fix this? Is there a way to do it without removing / re-installing the light?

Thanks for any help provided!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We will need the picture. Some times it is easier to cut a new hole in a 16" square of drywall and just replace it.


----------



## bumbler (Aug 25, 2018)

Sorry I thought I had attached with my original posting. Trying again.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd pull the can trim down, carefully cut out just the damage [face of it not all the way thru] and then make the repairs. You could make the repair without pulling the trim down and masking the edge of the trim - but pulling it down makes the job easier.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

mark sr said:


> I'd pull the can trim down, carefully cut out just the damage [face of it not all the way thru] and then make the repairs. You could make the repair without pulling the trim down and masking the edge of the trim - but pulling it down makes the job easier.


When you "pull the trim down", you should be able to keep it down sufficiently to work on by placing three -1/4" dowels (or similar) at 120 degrees apart around the perimeter of the fitting between the fitting edge and the ceiling.


----------



## bumbler (Aug 25, 2018)

What do I make the repairs with? A piece of drywall or drywall compound?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Is there enough overlap between the fixture and the sheetrock that you can just move it to cover up the damage? If not it might be easier to shop for a larger diameter fixture than to start patching sheetrock, especially as it looks like you have some kind of textured finish there.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

bumbler said:


> What do I make the repairs with? A piece of drywall or drywall compound?


Drywall compound (and paint).


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Drywall compound - joint compound.
Most any brand/type will work if the repair doesn't go to deep you could use spackling.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/DAP-3-lb-Premixed-Finishing-Drywall-Joint-Compound/3043313
https://www.lowes.com/pd/DAP-32-oz-White-Spackling/3964011


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Jan 14, 2013)

Use a setting type joint compound...they are stronger for these situations that don't have the greatest support.


----------

